# WO Corey Wilcott, CD RCE



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

It is with deepest regrets that we must announce the sudden passing, by natural causes of Corey Wilcott.

Visitation for Corey Wilcott will be Monday, Feb 10th from 4-6 pm at York Funeral home. The Service will be from 6:30-7 pm at York Funeral Home.

York Funeral Home is located at 302 Brookside Drive, Fredericton, NB.
R
Please respect the privacy of his family and friends at this time.


----------



## bolakingcasino (3 Mar 2020)

RIP Corey. We will miss you.


----------



## AbdullahD (3 Mar 2020)

May he rest in peace

Abdullah


----------

